# EWCM on CD 32?!?!?!?



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

WTH?! I had cramps last night like I was gonna start my period...its due any time now. Dh and I dtd a few nights ago w/o any protection, maybe its just uhhhh leftovers? It didn't seem like that, though. My cycles are really whack when I'm breastfeeding I know that!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I get ewcm the day or so before my period starts. The first part of the flow is mostly water, so it looks like ewcm or watery cm sometimes. If you didn't have a thermal shift (I can't remember if you're temping or not) then you have to consider it fertile even though it could definately be leftovers or af on her way


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I just started temping at the end of this cycle, ovulation was already passed. I'm using fertility friend. It's been 98.6 or higher so I don't think I am fertile now.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I get that too right before AF, a day or two before like pp said.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

It is pretty common to see EWCM right before your period... but even more common to see what appears to be EWCM the day after you have DTD








called "seminal residue"


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooohh....ewwww lol well then that might have been it. AF showed up yesterday.


----------

